# Scocth Bonnet Grilled Fish



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

this works best with snapper or grouper but any white fish will do. 

1 tsp dried tarragon
1 tsp dried basil
1 tsp dried thyme
1 tsp oregano
1 tsp paprika
1 tsp fennel seed
1 tsp anise seed
2 cups vegetable oil
2 tblsp lemon juice
2 tblsp lime juice
2 tblsp worcestershire sauce
1 tblsp dry white wine
1 scotch bonnet or jalapeno pepper seeded and finely chopped
6 fillets of white fish

Preheat grill. In a shallow bowl, combine all of the ingredients except the fish and mix well. Coat each fillet in the spice mix, turning to cover evenly. Cook on grill over medium heat turning once until the fish flakes easily when tested with a fork, about 15 mins. 

NOTE: Brushing the grill with vegetable or olive oil helps prevent sticking.


----------

